# New beekeeper from Auburn, ca



## Jackie (Jan 10, 2016)

A quick hello, I'm Jackie from Auburn Ca. I'm attempting to keep 2 hives from nucs I got in March, over wintered, and one hive we caught as a swarm last summer! I love my bees, I got them from Randy Oliver in Grass Valley. 
I really love coming on beesource I've found some great information on this site, looking for any other Sacramento area foothill beekeepers.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Hey jackee! Just starting out myself. I'm in Paradise, near Chico.


----------



## Davers (Aug 6, 2014)

Welcome Gazelle. There's two of us now on Bee Source but others have not seen the light to join. I'm a 2nd year hobbyist in Chico. Lots of fun ahead and lots to learn.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Welcome Jackie.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck in 2016!


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Jackie said:


> A quick hello, I'm Jackie from Auburn Ca. I'm attempting to keep 2 hives from nucs I got in March, over wintered, and one hive we caught as a swarm last summer! I love my bees, I got them from Randy Oliver in Grass Valley.
> I really love coming on beesource I've found some great information on this site, looking for any other Sacramento area foothill beekeepers.





Gazelle said:


> Hey jackee! Just starting out myself. I'm in Paradise, near Chico.



Hi to both and welcome on Beesource..

..are your hives in citrus area?


----------



## Jackie (Jan 10, 2016)

Placer county is big on mandarin oranges, and I live n a rural area with two wineries less than a mile away.


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Jackie said:


> Placer county is big on mandarin oranges, and I live n a rural area with two wineries less than a mile away.


Thanks,
please check your private mailbox in the forum


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Jackie, welcome from the High Desert


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jackie!


----------

